# Composite Separation



## nauger (May 29, 2009)

How do you bill for a composite separation ???


----------



## mjewett (May 31, 2009)

Do you mean component separation, in hernia repair or for closure of a large abdominal wound?

Melissa-CPC


----------



## nauger (Jun 2, 2009)

Actually i need both.  The doctors always say Composite separation, but i also have seen separation of component as well.


----------



## mjewett (Jun 2, 2009)

For component separation we bill 15734-RT, 15734-LT, 51 (if performed bilaterally), and also bill the hernia repair code, and the mesh code if it is separately billable. 

Composite separation, maybe it's the same thing as component sep. I'm not sure. I was thinking you meant some sort of composite mesh. 

Component separation is not always done, but when it is you don't want to miss it. It really increases the reimbursement quite a bit. When I learned how to code this I actually went back and appealed some older claims for the additional reimbursement. 

I hope this helps.

Melissa-CPC


----------



## nauger (Jun 4, 2009)

So you can bill the 15374 for both the right and the left side and the insurance will pay for it with the hernia repair and mesh?  You put the modifier 51 on the 15374?  

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## mjewett (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes you can bill 15734 bilaterally, we use modfiers RT, LT-51.  Our local carriers cover bilateral component sep, hernia repair, and mesh (mesh if it is separately billable.)


----------

